# Mpower crb7



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mpower crb7 on sale infinity $89.90
https://www.infinitytools.com/mpowe...utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=retargeting


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Mpower crb7 on sale infinity $89.90
> https://www.infinitytools.com/mpowe...utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=retargeting


That is a very good price for this. Thanks for posting!

I have never regretted buying mine. I find that I reach for it more and more for those quick jobs...beats setting up a router table sometimes.


----------

